# New arrival



## MrsCLH (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, very quick post to let u all know that Harry Charles was born at 1.35pm on tues 21st weighing 7lb 13oz. We are all well!! Dont know whether I'm coming or going at the moment but will be back with the full birth story soon!! Xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2011)

MrsCLH said:


> Hi everyone, very quick post to let u all know that Harry Charles was born at 1.35pm on tues 21st weighing 7lb 13oz. We are all well!! Dont know whether I'm coming or going at the moment but will be back with the full birth story soon!! Xx



Yayyyy!!! Many, many congratulations to you all!


----------



## Estellaa (Sep 24, 2011)

oooooooh congratulations  can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Steff (Sep 24, 2011)

Big congratulations Mrs x


----------



## trophywench (Sep 24, 2011)

Many congratulations!!!  We need pics!!!!


----------



## margie (Sep 24, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## Blythespirit (Sep 24, 2011)

Many congratulations Christine and hubby, and welcome to the world Harry Charles!!! Love to you all. XXXXX


----------



## KateR (Sep 24, 2011)

Woohoo. Congratulations all and welcome to the world Harry Charles.


----------



## Monkey (Sep 24, 2011)

Many congratulations! Welcome, little Harry.


----------



## shirl (Sep 24, 2011)

Congratulations to you and your husband and a warm welcome into the world for baby Harry Charles (love the names very dignified) 

Shirl


----------



## gail1 (Sep 24, 2011)

well done congratulations to you all. Harry Charles welcome to the world
lots of love
gail


----------



## rachelha (Sep 24, 2011)

YEAH!!  Congratulations.  Fantastic news.


----------



## teapot8910 (Sep 24, 2011)

Congratulations to you and your OH!!  xx


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 24, 2011)

Congratulations to you both - love the name - beautiful!


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 24, 2011)

Congratulations both. And Harry Charles. 

Rob & Sarah


----------



## Lilies (Sep 24, 2011)

That's such wonderful happy news, congratulations


----------



## vince13 (Sep 25, 2011)

Just adding my congratulations and best wishes to you all.  It was so nice seeing you on "Pointless" - it's almost as if we know you personally !


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2011)

vince13 said:


> Just adding my congratulations and best wishes to you all.  It was so nice seeing you on "Pointless" - it's almost as if we know you personally !



And Harry will have a claim to fame already!


----------



## tracyp (Sep 25, 2011)

Congratulations wonderful news!!!!!! I know what you mean about coming or going!!!!! Welcome Harry Charles. Love tracy and alexander


----------



## allisonb (Sep 26, 2011)

Many many congratulations.  Glad you are both well.  Looking forward to seeing some pics. xxx


----------



## beckyp (Sep 26, 2011)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!*

Welcome to the world Harry...can't wait to see some piccies of you!


----------



## pinkemz (Sep 26, 2011)

huge congrats to you and your family


----------



## newbs (Sep 26, 2011)

Brilliant news, congratulations!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Sep 26, 2011)

Congratulations 

Welcome to the world little man


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 27, 2011)

Congratulations mrs x


----------



## hyper-Suze (Sep 27, 2011)

Better late than never - I haven't been on for a few days but was wondering how you were getting on! 

CONGRATS!!!!!!!

and well done to you all!!!!


----------

